# How do I teach my dog to STOP putting his mouth on me???



## Carson&Torri

He's about a year to two years old, still a puppy I know, but GOD it is obnoxious that he puts his teeth on you when he gets anxious. I have not had him all his life, just for the past couple of months-I do not know his previous owners or past because he was a stray that I took in. 

EVERY time I go to take Carson on a walk-or rather a half hour or so before-I go to put on his training collar (prong) and he at first runs off, circles around me, then when he does actually sit in front of me like I've told him to, he will only JUST allow me to unsnap the collar and put it around his neck before he begins to lay down and try to roll on his back. If I persist in my attempt to snap it closed-and usually I do-he will take my hand/wrist/arm in his mouth and not bite, but gnaw on it. Carson has a BIG mouth so this is kind of problematic. He also does the gnawing thing on my ankles when trying to introduce him to Sheba (our other dog) and I am trying to regain control of him-he'll duck between my legs on the ground and if he can't move an further he puts his mouth around whatever he can in reach-my foot or ankle. It's not pleasant, and I want it to stop. But how do I do that??? I've never had a dog that has had this issue before. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## codmaster

Good luck! Our 3 1/2 yo male GSD still does the mouthing thing even though we have been working on it since we got him at 7 weeks! he is a LOT better than before but still does it sometimes. Not a bite or any pressure but we can still feel his teeth. Usually he only mouths family and a couple of friends that he really knows! One thing that did and does help is a loud "Ow" when he does it - most of the time that will result in him stopping the mouthing and starting the licking! And we also stop whatever activity that we are doing with him if he mouths - that seems to help also.

Good luck!


----------



## Wolfiesmom

My 17 month old male mouths me when I try to put his collar on. He will hop up on the playroom couch and play dead. I guess he thinks I wont put a collar on a dead dog. LOL Then when I put the collar around his neck he mouths my arm. He also likes to grab my ankles when he knows I am leaving, and he isn't going with me.


----------



## Anjulian

My boy used to do that, hands , arms , ankles etc. Yes it was very annoying especially when a tooth lands on a bone or a nerve, it hurts. I did the OW!! bit ,each time,and eventually he stopped. He is now 20 months and only does it occasionaly,usually when the younger one starts. My youngest is just gone 6 months now and only does it now and again, as have been saying OW!! from the start. he has started jumping up instead, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Mouth on you means everything stops. Immediately. Start a few hours before your walk - pick up the collar, and when he starts running around, put the collar down and go sit on the couch for a few minutes, ignoring him. Don't touch him, look at him, or talk to him, turn your head away if he tries to get your attention, stand up to dump him off if he puts his paws on your lap. Wait a few minutes and try again. Do this over and over again until you can get to the point where he'll sit calmly for you to put the collar on him. The second he gets excited, "oops!", put the collar away and go sit down. 

This is something that really should have been nipped in the bud a long time ago. Because he's older and has been doing it for a long time now, it will take longer to fix, but if you're persistent, you CAN fix it. Right now he's continuing to get what he wants even though he's not behaving the way you want him too. Make that not work for him anymore.


----------



## Stosh

That's just what I was going to say- stop everything and walk away and ignore him. You may have to do it many times before he catches on that you really mean it and you'll have to be consistent. It may take 20 mins before you actually get the collar on and out the door. Stosh did the same thing when I put his training collar on, now he hops around and makes crazy noises before I get to him, then he hols perfectly still like a statue. I think he even holds his breath! Good luck and don't give up


----------



## PaddyD

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Mouth on you means everything stops. Immediately. Start a few hours before your walk - pick up the collar, and when he starts running around, put the collar down and go sit on the couch for a few minutes, ignoring him. Don't touch him, look at him, or talk to him, turn your head away if he tries to get your attention, stand up to dump him off if he puts his paws on your lap. Wait a few minutes and try again. Do this over and over again until you can get to the point where he'll sit calmly for you to put the collar on him. The second he gets excited, "oops!", put the collar away and go sit down.
> 
> This is something that really should have been nipped in the bud a long time ago. Because he's older and has been doing it for a long time now, it will take longer to fix, but if you're persistent, you CAN fix it. Right now he's continuing to get what he wants even though he's not behaving the way you want him too. Make that not work for him anymore.


Good stuff


----------



## Carson&Torri

Cassi-that sounds like fantastic advice to me. I wish I had had him as a puppy! He definitely would be well behaved by now if he had been, but as I said, I've only just had him with me for 2-3 months.

However, the ignoring him part is pretty difficult-if I don't pay him any attention-or throw his ball that he constantly has with him (and picks up the second I come outside with him), he will just take it and go lay down and chew on it, ignoring ME. I don't want to take the ball away from him and "eliminate" the distraction though because then all he does is PACE. And whine...can't forget that. Pacing and whining. That Kong ball is pretty much his whole world it seems and without it he mouths my hand even more, possibly thinking that I have it. 

Carson does hop around or run around (ball in mouth) as soon as I pick up his leash and collar too-that's pretty comical sometimes, but I don't want to play the "catch-me" game with him. That usually ends in me having to tackle him just to get a hold on his other collar so that I can attempt to snap the prong collar around his neck :/ I have been working on him with the "Come" command and have been teaching him that he's not done with the command until I have a hand on his collar, but it seems as if that rule goes out the window when I pick up his leash he gets so excited!


----------



## Tessa99999

I feel your pain!! I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!! So here's why MY trainer suggested. They sell anti bite/chew deterrent spray. The stuff I got was flavored like bitter apple and the idea is that anything you don't want your dog to chew or put their mouth on your spray this stuff on. My trainer suggested putting it on my arms/wrists (I am the ONLY person who gets mouthed. JUST me!) and it would taste bad and my dog would stop doing it. This is a great idea...except my dog likes bitter apple. -_- The stuff does work tho. We used it on a few others dogs/cats and they did like it. My dog was just weird.

Another suggestion (from me) practice putting the collar/leash on and NOT going to a walk or out. People are creatures of habit and dogs aren't stupid. The normal order is collar->leash->EXCITEMENT->walk ...break the cycle. If the collar/leash stops always meaning whatever exciting thing is going to happen then they will stop getting as excited because they don't know if something awesome is going to happen or something mediocre.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

This is a little different from general mouthing/play issues.

Have you thought about actually GIVING him something to carry around so he can calm down? Something other than your arm? 

Favorite ball/Cuz?


----------



## Bundash

I know you don’t know your pups past situation, but it appears that putting the collar on is a negative situation and also may have been used in the same way. Introducing new equipment is a big deal for a dog, and in a perfect world it is introduced correctly and positively!

I recommend getting some high value treats, and placing them on the ground in front of you. When he bends his neck down, slowly while deep breathing, gently slip the collar around his neck, fasten the prong and then give him another treat once it’s on. It’s easy to get frustrated when he bites and tries to scram when you approach, so a lot of people end up quickly grabbing them, in an excited and tense manner, then fumble around to close the prongs. This associates the prong with a negative experienced, and almost like a game if your guy is feeling bratty.

If you can, always have them come to YOU, as in a willing manner to establish a trustful relationship, even if it takes an hour. And like some others said, you can work on it when your not going on a walk, so there’s no sense of a rush or big expectancy.

Also if there is a favorite toy, and treats aren’t motivating, you can entice him with that, interact with him and place in his mouth while you put on his training collar. ( I have had my wrist practically pierced I feel your pain!!)

Best of Luck! Don't give up, it will get better with time


----------



## Carson&Torri

I do think that it's possibility he was tied out by his previous owners-when I brought him home he had a pretty big worn down spot on his neck under his old collar. It's still there and his bottom K9s have been busted-but they're broken pretty evenly...maybe he was chained out and tried to eat through his rope so they replaced it with chain? I don't know...but it would make a lot of since why he really scrambles when the metal prongs come out :[ I will try the treat thing...if I give him the ball all he tries to do is give it back so I can throw it lol -so that's no good...I think I will also try the spray just in case though as well lol -although I have been trying to integrate more raw fruits and veggies into his diet so that those might be used as treats (including green apples...oops lol) eventually. 
Our "routine" doesn't exactly exist either...besides his feeding schedule, we hardly ever go on a set time regular walk or play time. Because I am a pet sitter, I work my life around my clients and either get up earlier to take Carson for a walk in the mornings or take him in the afternoon temp permitting-and then whenever I am done with my rounds at night is generally when we go on our evening walk. So our schedule is ever changing lol -I usually try and put his collar on about an hour is before hand though because I heard it MIGHT help for him not become collar-wise. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I will try everything that was said and see what works :] now on to the next thread for the next issue lol...


----------



## webzpinner

Jake does this too, both to me and my kids (scares the bejeebus out of them, being only 6 and 4). It's gotten so bad that he's not allowed near the kids unless we have him sitting or under direct control of either myself or my wife. He's never scratched or really bit, but the last thing we want is my kids scared of the dog. Nothing I've tried has broke the habit. I've tried saying "OW!" and he wags his tail. I've tried telling him "no" in a firm voice, he curls up ashamed, but does it again repeatedly, never getting it thru his head. Yes, it's true, Jake is the stupidest GSD in history (Labs are PhD's compared to him), but he's a light-hearted companion who does TRY to please, he just seems to not take the hint... Oh well... least I know why his breeder called him a reject. heh.


----------



## AkirasMom

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Mouth on you means everything stops. Immediately. Start a few hours before your walk - pick up the collar, and when he starts running around, put the collar down and go sit on the couch for a few minutes, ignoring him. Don't touch him, look at him, or talk to him, turn your head away if he tries to get your attention, stand up to dump him off if he puts his paws on your lap. Wait a few minutes and try again. Do this over and over again until you can get to the point where he'll sit calmly for you to put the collar on him. The second he gets excited, "oops!", put the collar away and go sit down.
> 
> This is something that really should have been nipped in the bud a long time ago. Because he's older and has been doing it for a long time now, it will take longer to fix, but if you're persistent, you CAN fix it. Right now he's continuing to get what he wants even though he's not behaving the way you want him too. Make that not work for him anymore.



I agree! I do not have a lot of experience but have a 12 week old female and have been having biting/mouthing issues since we got her at 8 weeks. We have tried EVERYTHING but saying "ouch" calmly and then walking away gets her to realize that bad behavior equals a loss of play partner. As far as just gentle mouthing we are allowing her to do that on us right now because she is still teething and learning...however eventually we will need her to learn to just lick and not to mouth because I would not want a full grown GS mouthing me!


----------

